# Opera Streaming



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I watch most of my opera through streaming.

Here are links to the ones I use - there may be others, but this is a pretty good selection; some are free, some are subscription.

*Met Opera on Demand*

*Met Live HD at Home*

*Glyndebourne Encore*

*Royal Opera House Streaming*

*Opera Streaming*

*Experiments in Opera*

*Operavision*

What I like is to hear operas done today, instead of only listening to recordings from years ago, and I enjoy hearing about other services opera fans are using.

So I began this thread, in the hope that others will post about operas they are streaming.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Right now I'm listening to _*La bohème*_ from the Glyndebourne site.










*Floris Visser* directs an exciting young cast in Glyndebourne’s first new La bohème for over 20 years. Jordan de Souza conducts.

This production has been captured in 4K.

Recorded live at Glyndebourne Opera House, Festival 2022.

Cast
*Long Long* - Rodolfo
*Daniel Scofield* - Marcello
*Ivo Stanchev* - Colline
*Luthando Qave* - Schaunard
*Richard Suart* - Benoît
*Yaritza Véliz* - Mimì
*Christopher Lemmings* - Death/Parpignol
*Vuvu Mpofu* - Musetta
*Darren Jeffery* - Alcindoro


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

This is the link for Vienna, the "Staatsoper Wien". 



Wiener Staatsoper



I remember I needed to install an application before I can watch this on my cell phone.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Also this site has some complete operas with subtitles:








ARTE, the European culture TV channel, free and on demand


Magazine shows, concerts, documentaries, and more: the European culture channel's programmes available to stream free of charge on arte.tv.




www.arte.tv


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BBSVK said:


> Also this site has some complete operas with subtitles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> Right now I'm listening to _*La bohème*_ from the Glyndebourne site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall a very enjoyable production with nice sets, staging, and fine singing. Long Long was especially good.

A modern interpretation, i.e. costumes and street scenes. The main distraction was a non-singing walk-on actor representing "death". Completely unnecessary and bothersome, in a heavy-handed manner. We don' need to be hit over the head with the fact that Mimi is dying.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> Overall a very enjoyable production with nice sets, staging, and fine singing. Long Long was especially good.
> 
> A modern interpretation, i.e. costumes and street scenes. The main distraction was a non-singing walk-on actor representing "death". Completely unnecessary and bothersome, in a heavy-handed manner. We don' need to be hit over the head with the fact that Mimi is dying.


Thank you for the report. I am not in a mood for Puccini lately, but if you notice a rare bel canto opera, free and with subtitles, I never have enough of those. Would you let me know ?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Yes, I will do my best. That's what this thread is about: reporting on noteworthy, or free, opera opportunities to hear/watch new productions of either older repertory or new works.


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

If you can navigate Chinese or are willing to mess around a bit bilibili.com has basically all the Met Live in HD operas. I think they already have Medea. 





【超清HD】【美国纽约大都会】【多国字幕】2022.10.23 凯鲁比尼 歌剧「米蒂亚」 Cherubini - Medea (Médée)_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


【超清HD】【美国纽约大都会】【多国字幕】2022.10.23 凯鲁比尼 歌剧「米蒂亚」 Cherubini - Medea (Médée)共计2条视频，包括：Part I、Part II等，UP主更多精彩视频，请关注UP账号。




www.bilibili.com




here you go

Honestly just search "大都会 歌剧" (Met Opera) and the first couple of pages should be the Live in HD recordings. They also have a ton of good recordings of older singers as well as long as you know the name of the aria/opera I've found some pretty niche things there


----------

